# I eventually backed down.



## Anyfoot (Aug 8, 2016)

Well after about 2yrs of ear ache I've had to back down. Dawn and kids have wanted a dog for years. 
Meet Winnie our new French bulldog.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 8, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Well after about 2yrs of ear ache I've had to back down. Dawn and kids have wanted a dog for years.
> Meet Winnie our new French bulldog.
> View attachment 182849
> View attachment 182850
> View attachment 182851


Nice to meet you, Winnie.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 8, 2016)

Love the second pic, though - you may/may not know - I'm scared to death of dogs!


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 8, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Love the second pic, though - you may/may not know - I'm scared to death of dogs!


 Come on over to my house Gillian, you'll soon get over the fear of any animals. It's like a zoo here. . Winnie, what a name, how am I supposed to shout WINNIE and keep a manly voice. Lol.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 8, 2016)

Try yelling Suki Sue in a deep voice.
Nice pup.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 8, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Come on over to my house Gillian, you'll soon get over the fear of any animals. It's like a zoo here. . Winnie, what a name, how am I supposed to shout WINNIE and keep a manly voice. Lol.


Lucky you! Wish I could. A couple of days ago I was outside with Oli, and a gentleman came along with a.....*GERMAN* *SHEPARD*! What a fright I got. I immediately picked up Oli  and ran far. I do not know how to get rid of this fear, and I've a feeling I won't be able to. No, I'm not pessimistic: this is reality.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 8, 2016)

Start by dealing with small dogs that just want to play and then work your way up to bigger dogs.
You said that not many folks in Jordan have friendly dogs. Most are guard dogs?
It might actually be wise to fear them.


----------



## wellington (Aug 8, 2016)

Congrats. What a cutie. I love all animals, but dogs are my number one. You won't be sorry you gave in.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 8, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Start by dealing with small dogs that just want to play and then work your way up to bigger dogs.
> You said that not many folks in Jordan have friendly dogs. Most are guard dogs?
> It might actually be wise to fear them.


A good idea, Ed, though there are not many here in Jordan. Those who have dogs are the....*filthy* *rich* and they buy dogs to have them protect their villas, luxurious cars and property.  These dogs are not pets, right? Just like the German Shepard I saw.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 8, 2016)

wellington said:


> Congrats. What a cutie. I love all animals, but dogs are my number one. You won't be sorry you gave in.


First dog we've ever had, so much to learn.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice dog. Lovely, in fact.
but i rather like the cow soft toy, myself.


----------



## wellington (Aug 8, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> First dog we've ever had, so much to learn.


Oh boy. It will be an adventure. Family consistency in training is the easiest and fastest advice I can give. It will all be worth it though. Good luck and don't be afraid to ask for advice. There are a few of us that have dog training back grounds on the forum. 
Oh and it's not mean or cruel to crate a dog at night or while gone. Never use it for punishment though.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 8, 2016)

I just love French bulldogs. Such a cutie pie.


----------



## HuskyDaneMom (Aug 8, 2016)

Super cutie! I happen to love the smoosh-faced breeds, having had an English Bulldog for almost 10 months now.

A couple pieces of advice... 
A tired dog is a well-behaved dog. 
Consistency! Don't let her do anything now that you don't want her to do as an adult.
And, know what special care the breed may require. Even having researched English Bulldogs, the reality has been surprising. Know what to watch for.

Best of luck!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 9, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> First dog we've ever had, so much to learn.


You won't regret it.
Dogs are the best!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 9, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> You won't regret it.
> Dogs are the best!


No they're not!  (Only joking Ed).


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 9, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> You won't regret it.
> Dogs are the best!


She's got bags of energy. That's for sure.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 9, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> She's got bags of energy. That's for sure.


She's a puppy.
She'll mellow out in time.


----------



## Pearly (Aug 9, 2016)

She is absolutely ADORABLE!!!! I wish my kids would talk my husband into getting a dog


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 9, 2016)

Pearly said:


> She is absolutely ADORABLE!!!! I wish my kids would talk my husband into getting a dog


Pearls, it sounds like you need to be more tactful when asking your hubby for another pet. 
Get him drunk, whilst filming him ask for the pet, following day go out and get the pet. When he start moaning, show him the film. Job done. . I've promised all sorts to Dawn whilst intoxicated.


----------



## Pearly (Aug 9, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Pearls, it sounds like you need to be more tactful when asking your hubby for another pet.
> Get him drunk, whilst filming him ask for the pet, following day go out and get the pet. When he start moaning, show him the film. Job done. . I've promised all sorts to Dawn whilst intoxicated.


Love it! When I first saw just the "tactful" part, I was getting ready to reply:"tactful my..." but then saw the rest of your post. I went completely off booze 1.5 yr ago and my husband won't do it without my companion now. So that option is out the window.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 9, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Love it! When I first saw just the "tactful" part, I was getting ready to reply:"tactful my..." but then saw the rest of your post. I went completely off booze 1.5 yr ago and my husband won't do it without my companion now. So that option is out the window.


Off booze, completely. . Now I know why he won't let you have any more pets.


----------



## Pearly (Aug 9, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Off booze, completely. . Now I know why he won't let you have any more pets.


Yeah! Old, miserable and way too sober!


----------



## Pearly (Aug 9, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Off booze, completely. . Now I know why he won't let you have any more pets.


It's not that he "forbids" me from getting pets, though he'd like to think he could do that. He just nags!!! Man! There's just no end to that yapping about the damn cats or now the torts! And the point is that if I want a cat, I'll get me a damn cat! We've had cats for 22 yrs and he is the only one in this house going around with cat hair stuck to his face. Me kisses on Maxi every single day playing with him, yet insists that "even today he'd give him up go figure! And they say that females are temperamental and complicated...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 9, 2016)

Pearly said:


> It's not that he "forbids" me from getting pets, though he'd like to think he could do that. He just nags!!! Man! There's just no end to that yapping about the damn cats or now the torts! And the point is that if I want a cat, I'll get me a damn cat! We've had cats for 22 yrs and he is the only one in this house going around with cat hair stuck to his face. Me kisses on Maxi every single day playing with him, yet insists that "even today he'd give him up go figure! And they say that females are temperamental and complicated...


Yes, they do say that, cousin.
I wonder why.........??


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 9, 2016)

Well it looks like I'm in Winnie's circle of trust. She bang out. Zzzz.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 9, 2016)

My wife does the "You want something? Get ME something."
The last motorcycle I bought cost me a new car.
A dog would at least be cheaper. Maybe a $750 watch?


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 9, 2016)

What a lovely thing~~!!


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 10, 2016)

She is beautiful Craig. Lots of love, cuddles and walks and she will be a great family dog.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 19, 2016)

Yesss, I've eventually knackered Winnie out. Took 3 weeks but I did it. . Can't believe the energy levels.


----------



## wellington (Aug 19, 2016)

Pearly said:


> She is absolutely ADORABLE!!!! I wish my kids would talk my husband into getting a dog


Start a new thread of why your husband should let your family have a dog. I'm sure we all can come up with all the reasons why every child and family should own a dog. They are truly a pet that everyone will enjoy if the research for the right fit is done.


----------



## wellington (Aug 19, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Yesss, I've eventually knackered Winnie out. Took 3 weeks but I did it. . Can't believe the energy levels.
> View attachment 184188


They do have lots of energy. It will be a while, years before she loses it. But, oh so worth it. The best friend you will ever have. Will always listen quietly, will also be glad to have you around and will always steal a piece of your heart and so much more. So adorable.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 19, 2016)

My pup is now 11 months old and hasn't slowed down a bit.


----------



## leigti (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey, it takes a special talent to get a dog that matches your home decor.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 20, 2016)

leigti said:


> Hey, it takes a special talent to get a dog that matches your home decor.


 You gave me a good morning laugh. Thank you.


----------



## Fredkas (Aug 20, 2016)

Left is pug.
Right is french bulldog.
They look same.
I love pug. Had 3 a while back. 
Winnie have stand up ear?


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 20, 2016)

Fredkas said:


> Left is pug.
> Right is french bulldog.
> They look same.
> I love pug. Had 3 a while back.
> Winnie have stand up ear?


Yeah, dawn wanted a pug or French bulldog. Think bulldogs are more energetic.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 21, 2016)

Eyes bigger than her belly.


----------



## Anyfoot (Sep 12, 2016)

Ok, in our house we don't do 'normal'. 

Anyone else got a dog that sleeps with its eyes wide open and snores worse than your grandad.(come on, all grandads snore).


----------



## HuskyDaneMom (Sep 27, 2016)

I have an English Bulldog. His eyes are usually closed when he sleeps, but his snore is proportionally louder since he is probably twice or more her size. The question is whether his gas is proportionally smellier?


----------



## Anyfoot (Sep 27, 2016)

HuskyDaneMom said:


> I have an English Bulldog. His eyes are usually closed when he sleeps, but his snore is proportionally louder since he is probably twice or more her size. The question is whether his gas is proportionally smellier?


Mine will win hands(paws) down every time on the gas issue. Lol


----------

